# Fiddler Crabs



## colejohnson73 (Feb 18, 2014)

What can you tell me.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 18, 2014)

Cole, you seem to have found an interest in crabs. There are lots of crab forums you can join. There you can find better answers from people that have more experience.


----------



## colejohnson73 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bettinge (Feb 18, 2014)

They sound delicious!


They sound delicious!


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: RE: Fiddler Crabs*



bettinge said:


> They sound delicious!
> 
> 
> They sound delicious!





LMAO


----------

